

Ask HN: Idea of building music player depends on your mood - antoaravinth

I thought of doing an side project, which does this. Based on what I&#x27;m currently doing in my PC, the app will play a music.<p>To get started I thought of doing this: Build an chrome extension, which does analyse the web page your currently in, find the mood of it, and play the corresponding songs from your local system.<p>The idea looks good to me, but I wonder, whether this can be really achievable.<p>I really need your thoughts and inputs regarding this.
======
edferda
I think people have different moods for similar activities. Someone might
enjoy classical music while coding while others might enjoy dub step or the
like. And if you have to provide your mood how is it different from
songza/spotify? Nevertheless, it would be kinda interesting to see how you get
the mood of a website. What mood would HN have?

~~~
antoaravinth
> I think people have different moods for similar activities
    
    
         I totally agree with you.
    

> Nevertheless, it would be kinda interesting to see how you get the mood of a
> website.

Ya analysing the mood of the HN site is very difficult one. I thought of using
lib like NP that are available in Python.

Something like this: [http://text-processing.com/demo/sentiment/](http://text-
processing.com/demo/sentiment/)

But I have never tried them.

